# Hookset wade belt?



## KWillis

Does anybody have some kind of insight as to when theyre gonna start pumping out wade belts


----------



## slabnabbin

I have no idea but hopefully soon. I have been waiting since may 15. I have asked a couple times and they are still waiting on material.


----------



## Joe Fish

I've been waiting a while to. Hopefully they will start cranking them out soon.


----------



## KWillis

May 15. Holy cow!!! I think we need to put an amber alert on that material they're missing


----------



## slabnabbin

Hookset has been very apologetic and I'm sure they are not happy about this. As long as its here for those cold mornings I will be happy!


----------



## capfab

They are worth the wait. I LOVE mine.


----------



## KWillis

That's what I hear. So guess ill sit and wait!!


----------



## Joe Fish

Well I got mine today It is very well made.Just what I was looking for and 
I know the back support is going to feel good.


----------



## slabnabbin

I got mine today as well and it is awesome! We had a little mix up bc I ordered the 6 and got the 4 but hookset is sending a new one.


----------



## fishnlab

Thanks guys! We were really disappointed that we had such a long wait on the belts...not typical for us at all. Hopefully, the wait is worth it for everyone after these belts get some slime on them!
Again, thank you all for your patience. We are up and running now and ready to ship more of the best belts on the market to our customers and friends that make up "TEAM HOOKSET"!!


----------



## RosscosOutdoor

Rosscos outdoor has been waiting patiently also, can't wait to get them in our store!!


----------



## sjlara

capfab said:


> They are worth the wait. I LOVE mine.


X2 very good belt









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. >*\\\\\><(


----------



## Life Aquatic

I'm glad to see this thread. I put an order in today for a Hookset belt. Been using a different brand that is just plum wore out and the frayed webbing is about to break. I get attached to my equipment and don't like to change, but this looks like a good 10-year decision.


----------



## Joe Fish

You won't be disappointed. I love the back support on mine. This thing will probably out last me.


----------



## Life Aquatic

Ordered online Friday and it arrived at home on Monday. Is that not awesome or what! Can't wait to use it.


----------



## AUSTEX50

I ordered mine on 8-21-2013 got ir on 8-23-2013 used it at Car Bodies in the surf last saturday I loved it!


----------



## KEN KERLEY

My nylon belt has done the job for several years. Have never seen a Hookset. What can it do besides hold your rod (don't see a rod holder in the picture) to freeup your hands to handle a fish, keep your stringer, net and hook remover handy. Sell me on it.


----------



## sjlara

KEN KERLEY said:


> My nylon belt has done the job for several years. Have never seen a Hookset. What can it do besides hold your rod (don't see a rod holder in the picture) to freeup your hands to handle a fish, keep your stringer, net and hook remover handy. Sell me on it.


Put 1 on and u will find out

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. >*\\\\\><(


----------



## ccbluewater

Just wanted to share that I placed a order beginning of the week, and it was on my door step today! Great customer service the two times I've ordered and asked questions! The belt looks great, and I'm itching to get out and use it!


----------



## kapman

Joe Fish said:


> Well I got mine today It is very well made.Just what I was looking for and
> I know the back support is going to feel good.


JoeF, is this the 4" or the 6" back support belt?


----------



## Joe Fish

The belt I have is the six inch.


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh

KEN KERLEY said:


> My nylon belt has done the job for several years. Have never seen a Hookset. What can it do besides hold your rod (don't see a rod holder in the picture) to freeup your hands to handle a fish, keep your stringer, net and hook remover handy. Sell me on it.


The Hookset belt WILL outlast all the other competitors belts....Period !As far as freeing up your hands.....put your rod in your mouth.Bite it right in front of your reel seat.Walla...free hands !


----------



## Cmac4075

KEN KERLEY said:


> My nylon belt has done the job for several years. Have never seen a Hookset. What can it do besides hold your rod (don't see a rod holder in the picture) to freeup your hands to handle a fish, keep your stringer, net and hook remover handy. Sell me on it.


Put your rod under your armpit. I wouldn't dare stick my reel in a rod holder at my waist while wading anyway. This is a great belt. Don't pass it up for academy junk!


----------



## dbanksls

Ya'll have got me interested in one. Question, how big a person will they fit? I wear a size fifty pants size, I've looked on their web site and didn't find sizes. Will one go around my lard *****?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh

dbanksls said:


> Ya'll have got me interested in one. Question, how big a person will they fit? I wear a size fifty pants size, I've looked on their web site and didn't find sizes. Will one go around my lard *****?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


Call them and tell them you need a " big boy " belt.....they will fix you up


----------



## Fishdog

Just throwing my endorsement in. I've got the 6" and added the rod holder from my previous belt (ez to do). Been using it now for about 1 1/2 yrs and I've never used or seen a better wading belt.


----------



## M

I just got the 6" version today. Looking forward to the weekend.


----------

